# My Home Theater Pics



## Tate10 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have been around reading on the forum for quite awhile and thought I would finally post some pictures. This is my temporary HT Room until the much larger basement is ready. The setup includes 106" dragon fly screen, Epson projector, Elemental Designs Speakers, 2 15" CSS Subwoofers powered by the EP2500, Emotiva Pre/Pro, PS3, DirectTV HD receiver. 














































And the mini Living Room Theater










Tate


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How do you like those A6 s? I didn't have a chance to give them a thorough listen when I visited ED, but was fairly impressed with my short audition. For the money, them seem like a steal and a half.


----------



## Tate10 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would say for the money they are one of the best bang for the bucks out there. Although a DIY'er could build a really nice pair for the same price. My DIY built towers with HI-VI componants sound superior, but I would recommend them to anyone on a budget who isn't a diy'er. For the price the CSS 15's are excellent, probabley my favorite part of the theater.

Tate


----------

